# Best popcorn?



## oldrustycars (Feb 5, 2013)

I do not make or eat microwave popcorn. Or hot air popcorn for that matter. I make my popcorn in a big stock pot with coconut oil and real popping corn. I've mostly used Orville Reddenbachers, does anyone have something better? I don't do anything fancy with it, just butter and popcorn salt. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 5, 2013)

I use Orville's, too. And his butter flavored oil. I haven't found anything better.
I cook it using the old TV Time Popcorn instructions. I put the oil, salt and a couple kernels into the pot to heat up.  When a kernel pops put the lid on and remove from heat for one minute. Then put it back on the heat, heat it back up and pop like you usually would.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 5, 2013)

We usually use JollyTime popcorn.  It's a family thing since my grandfather and uncle grew popcorn for them when they were farming.  They always got products at cost since they were part of the company.  Sadly, grandpa is no longer with us and my uncle is retired.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 5, 2013)

I recently got a 20 dollar Orville Redenbacker hot air popper and all I can say are good things. Beats using a pot and no oil flavor. I will never go back.

We really like Blue and red premium popcorn from urbanaccents.com.
It was bought as gift from Kohls from my wife. The kernels don't pop as big as Jolly Time or orville's but the texture and flavor are great. I get compliments on how good the popcorn is. That never happened before.

Also check out Wabash valley farms or google premium blue popcorn. I may get that next to try. Price is a little better.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 5, 2013)

Favorite = Cracker Jax. When they used to put a Real toy surprise inside. 

Jolly time. current. Sometimes Orvilles. 

I like my hot air popper. I toss the popped corn with lots of melted butter and it's one of a few things where I allow a moderate sprinkling of salt. I used to toss with brewer's yeast, -- haven't done this in a long time. I have been mostly staying indoors, watching old movies lately. Lots of popcorn.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2013)

i'm kind of biased because of my connection to the CubScouts, but it really is high quality (albeit pricey) stuff.

they sell many flavours of already popped corn which are all very tasty but ridiculously overpriced. 75% of the cost goes to the scouts, but it's a tough sell.

however, the "loose" kernels for popping machines and such is of excellent quality and is their lowest cost item.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 5, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i'm kind of biased because of my connection to the CubScouts, but it really is high quality (albeit pricey) stuff.
> 
> they sell many flavours of already popped corn which are all very tasty but ridiculously overpriced. 75% of the cost goes to the scouts, but it's a tough sell.
> 
> however, the "loose" kernels for popping machines and such is of excellent quality and is their lowest cost item.



I agree, BT, very good, but wow, the markup!  We always buy some anyway.

I got some Amish kernals a while back.  They were tiny, but made delicious stovetop popcorn.  Ladyfinger or something like that?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks for you support, dawg.   

the loose kernels are pretty big, and 2.5 lbs. of yellow corn for $10 isn't a bad deal considering it helps scouting  and is high quality.


----------



## Alix (Feb 5, 2013)

I buy Boy Scout popcorn when the boys come around too. We go through a LOT of popcorn though so I buy the stuff at Costco. We have a hot air popper and its my favorite way to do it. In a pinch I'll do it in a paper bag in the microwave though. Nifty trick.


----------



## Addie (Feb 5, 2013)

Alix said:


> I buy Boy Scout popcorn when the boys come around too. We go through a LOT of popcorn though so I buy the stuff at Costco. We have a hot air popper and its my favorite way to do it. In a pinch I'll do it in a paper bag in the microwave though. Nifty trick.


 
Just a regualr paper bag and loose kernals in a jar? Huh? I don't like using the micro products. Too many harmful chemicals in the packaged items. Care to expound?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 5, 2013)

O yeah. I forgot that trick .  Brown paper bag and popcorn, nothing else in there.  I can't handle microwave pc.   Used to have that smell ALL day long wafting from the break room at the cubicle farm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2013)

Popcorn in pan with a bit of oil, JollyTime...then shake the stove.


----------



## merstar (Feb 6, 2013)

Definitely Orville Redenbacher yellow corn (stovetop, not microwave). I used to use Jolly Time, but once I tried Orville's, there was no turning back - it's so superior.


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> O yeah. I forgot that trick . Brown paper bag and popcorn, nothing else in there. I can't handle microwave pc. Used to have that smell ALL day long wafting from the break room at the cubicle farm.


 
And no one told me.


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2013)

merstar said:


> Definitely Orville Redenbacher yellow corn (stovetop, not microwave). I used to use Jolly Time, but once I tried Orville's, there was no turning back - it's so superior.


 
OR for me too. Although I hate to break the news to ya all folks, but my people taught your people all about corn. But they never told me about the paper bag. Oh yeah. They didn't have microwaves back then. They weren't even in the majority of homes when my kids were growing up. 

I used to use my big stock pot, make a pot of popcorn in oil on top of the stove, melt butter and I had that popcorn salt. Put it all in a big paper bag, pour the butter over it, and shake like mad. While the kids were sitting outside eating it, I would make a couple of big pitchers of ice tea. They thought they were really getting a big treat. Plastic glasses galore! A large grocery bag holds a lot of popcorn. Enough for the neighbor's kids. And what fell on the ground made the birds very happy.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 6, 2013)

addie, you are native american?


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2013)

buckytom said:


> addie, you are native American?


 
Yes. Our tribe is located in Paris and Old Town Maine. Passamaquoddy. I think I have it spelled right. I can never remember it. My father was Native American and my mother English. 

My grandfather first immigrated to N.S. in Canada looking for work. Then he migrated to Massachusetts. Anytime someone asks me my nationality, I always state the Indian first. Unfortunately the only Indian thing I have ever done is open a can of corn. I seem to be the only one in the family that embraces my heritage. My niece has photos from the turn of the century of our ancestors. She is the keeper of the family records. A distant relative started a family tree and was able to trace the tribe back to the early 1700's.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have an air popper and one of those stovetop ones. I prefer stovetop. I too use coconut oil in the pan, the brown paper bag, Kosher salt, curry powder, butter, and then I put Frank's Hot Sauce on top when eating it.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 6, 2013)

Addie said:


> Yes. Our tribe is located in Paris and Old Town Maine. Passamaquoddy. I think I have it spelled right. I can never remember it. My father was Native American and my mother English.
> 
> My grandfather first immigrated to N.S. in Canada looking for work. Then he migrated to Massachusetts. Anytime someone asks me my nationality, I always state the Indian first. Unfortunately the only Indian thing I have ever done is open a can of corn. I seem to be the only one in the family that embraces my heritage. My niece has photos from the turn of the century of our ancestors. She is the keeper of the family records. A distant relative started a family tree and was able to trace the tribe back to the early 1700's.



My dad grew up in Old Town Maine, and I grew up not far from there.  The Penobscot river had a few large islands, Indian Island (the Penobscot Indian reservation) French island (the French settlement where my dad grew up) and Marsh Island where everyone else lived!


----------

